# INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS WEST TX



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Moved to a bigge space, CAN DO CARS NOW...

WILL TRAVEL $$$


















SAM I AM
806-283-5746


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

touch ups!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY CADILLAC!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice work bro... I had not seen this thread.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 5 2009, 03:13 AM~14101473
> *Nice work bro... I had not seen this thread.
> *


i just made it....no one wanted to dedicate one to me..lol :biggrin:

its hard out here for pimp...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TMFT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

my attempt at photography



















radio personality


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DESIGNED by SAM

FOR ALL YOUR BANNERS/ buisness card NEED IN CALI HIT UP JESSE AT INKEDCITY.com


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

bad ass..........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 6 2009, 01:31 PM~14111879
> *bad ass..........
> *


TEES NOW FOR SALE!!
PM FOR DETAILS!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14105522
> *my attempt at photography
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC'S I LIKE THE MUSIC STUDIO ONES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

photoshoot today!! PICS soon!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SAT THE 13th WILL BE LAST DAY TO Guarantee SHIPMENT FOR FATHERS DAY!!!!!!

LET ME KNOW ITS A GIFT I WILL EVEN WRAP IT!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS AND LONE STAR BRAND WILL BE ON THE SCENE!!!

WE WIL LBE UNDER THE TEXAS FLAG CANOPY
STOP BY THE BOOTH!!! LOWRIDER WIRED TEE AVAILABLE! 


http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand

















http://www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam


FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 
CONTACT THE FLAGSHIP COMPANY LONE STAR BRAND
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOR A MEMER IN OXNARD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 03:14 AM~14101481
> *i just made it....no one wanted to dedicate one to me..lol :biggrin:
> 
> its hard out here for pimp...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 06:31 PM~14164022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

BAD ASS PICS FROM A PHOTO SHOOT COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PROMO FOR THE TEES!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

love tha details on your work homie.......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 25 2009, 05:26 PM~14297398
> *love  tha  details  on  your  work homie.......
> *


IM IN TEXAS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Your work is tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bettysue_@Jul 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14355309
> *Your work is tight!  :thumbsup:
> *


TY


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14354979
> *IM IN TEXAS!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 01:22 AM~14101280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE werk!


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

man you got some tight ass work... what kind of airbrushes are you using to get your drawings that small???? i airbrush too but i can only do big drawings im trying to teach my self how to go small... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Jul 8 2009, 01:08 PM~14412336
> *man you got some tight ass work... what kind of airbrushes are you using to get your drawings that small???? i airbrush too but i can only do big drawings im trying to teach my self how to go small...  :biggrin:
> *


believe it or not i use a cheap ass gun from harbor frieght...Deluxe model paid like 15 bucks for it...
it simular to the iwata hp-bcs


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 05:00 PM~14414615
> *believe it or not i use a cheap ass gun from harbor frieght...Deluxe model paid like 15 bucks for it...
> it simular to the iwata hp-bcs
> *



WHAT :0 Man Thats crazy... So then you got nothing but skills Amigo.... but its some nice work very, good detail.... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Jul 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14421136
> *WHAT  :0  Man Thats crazy... So then you got nothing but skills Amigo.... but its some nice work very, good detail....  :biggrin:
> *


TY...

NEED TO INVEST IN MYSELF...got to many things im trying to pay for..


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Well if you need anything let me know i got airbrushes and needles nozles paint and other stuff if you need it.. i actually have a set of airbrushes that im thinking of getting rid of maybe.. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks good sam cant wait to see you get started on my lil gurls bike


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 17 2009, 09:15 AM~14501672
> *Nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 17 2009, 02:59 AM~14500583
> *looks good sam cant wait to see you get started on my lil gurls bike
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

15 shipped ALL TEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOWER 48 only!

TILL AUG 1st


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL BE IN FLORIDA FOR AWEEK, ORALANDO AREA

HIT ME UP FOR AN APPT FOR THIS WEEKEND 

AIRBRUSH ONLY....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 06:33 AM~14613351
> *WILL BE IN FLORIDA FOR AWEEK, ORALANDO AREA
> 
> HIT ME UP FOR AN APPT FOR THIS WEEKEND
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> 15 shipped ALL TEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOWER 48 only!
> 
> TILL AUG 1st


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

like crickets up in here!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 01:23 AM~14765954
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> like crickets up in here!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOGO DESIGN BY ME>>

FREDDY JUST FINISHED THE LAYOUT FOR THE NEW MAG!! CHECK IT OU!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 11:23 PM~14765954
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> like crickets up in here!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14816815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!.and good job on the logo...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 19 2009, 02:37 PM~14817611
> *TTT!.and good job on the logo...
> *


preciate that!! NICE COLORS!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHECK YOURS TRUELY WRITE UP ON

<a href=\'http://www.culturablvd.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.culturablvd.com</a>

PREMIERING WITH THE OPENING DATE!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Texas putting it down!! 

Damn!! Work looking hella good!! U bout ready to do some more work!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14830685
> *Texas putting it down!!
> 
> Damn!! Work looking hella good!! U bout ready to do some more work!!!
> *


when booked till after vegas!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2009, 03:03 AM~14836105
> *when booked till after vegas!
> *


beginning of next year!! For the little one!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 09:21 PM~14857886
> *TTT
> 
> beginning of next year!! For the little one!!
> *


  perfect...onthe schedule!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TEXAS REPRESENTNG!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
MUCH LUV!!!
-SAM

<a href=\'http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html</a>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

good work


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

best of show this weekend..custom bike i painted up!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

more trabajo!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 




















IF YA STOPPIN BY SAY HI!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2009, 02:21 AM~15300244
> *more trabajo!
> 
> 
> ...


are those fiberglass pieces for door frame that goes along with a top??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 10 2009, 10:35 AM~15318800
> *are those fiberglass pieces for door frame that goes along with a top??
> *


thats correct...the model that comes with soft top..those are the shell...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GET TO KNOW ME!!



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 17 2009, 12:02 AM~15104659
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

;cool;


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15344064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice sam!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 19 2009, 03:08 PM~15402386
> *thats nice sam!!
> *


ty g.... trying to get up there!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS TO AUSTIN FROM OURSTYLE!

PAINT,MURALS, GRAPHICS,and STRIPING FROM IC, CUSTOM FACED PARTS BY IC..

1st place Full Custom! 3rd best of show ODESSA 09

BEST GRAPHICS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

paint murals and graphics by IC

















TA BATMAN BIKE

MURALS AND PAINT AND GRAPHICS BY IC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

My sons Project..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

The LAST WIZARD

1st place radical /2nd best of show
los magnificos houston tx09


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2010 its on and crackin!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Moved topic here to paint...enjoy!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOR THOSE OF YA IN QUESTION WANTING TO SEE CAR PICS... 

dug theses up FROM 6yrS AGO :biggrin: 



































ANOTHER OLD ONE..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass work carnal


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 8 2010, 07:00 PM~16228860
> *bad ass work carnal
> *


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 02:20 PM~14105452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ORALE CARNAL NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTMFT!!

UPDATES OF SOME CLUB RIDES SOON!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY WEBSITE>>WORKING ON THE HOMEPAGE!! MORE TO COME!!! UPDATES SOON!

<a href=\'http://www.LONESTARBRAND.NET\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.LONESTARBRAND.NET</a>


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 27 2010, 02:29 AM~16425839
> *Nice work!
> *


preciate that, more to come!

busting out a 85 MONTE soon real simple and clean...

paint,murals, striping, leafing....one shot :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2010, 02:21 AM~16425795
> *MY WEBSITE>>WORKING ON THE HOMEPAGE!! MORE TO COME!!! UPDATES SOON!
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.LONESTARBRAND.NET\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.LONESTARBRAND.NET</a>
> *


send me an email...recieve COUPON info discounts...presale releases etc!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this months latest!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i am in houston well really pasadena ,tx i need a quote for some murals for some rims and a car so can u hit me up at 832 396 4062 asap thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 23 2010, 03:49 PM~16975036
> *hey i am in houston well really pasadena ,tx i need a quote for some murals for some rims and a car so can u hit me up at 832 396 4062 asap thanks
> *


PM SENT
WILL BE IN HOUSTON NEXT WEEK FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

work in progress, completly torn apart...street ride, i put some white and layed ice pearl in the introcoat...slappin the murals on then leafing and striping...sorry for the shitty pics..lol
TEJANA! 









clear and leafing on this one...had some chips... adding the wording on top


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16974854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick  what airbrush brand you recommend for a beginner


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2010, 02:16 AM~17014611
> *sick   what airbrush brand you recommend for a beginner
> *


i used a 15 dollar air brush from harbor frieght.. the deluxe one... so for 15 bucks it gets down 

actaully better than than the IWATA PERFORMACE HP I GOT...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

killer work bro!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

1 DAY ER!! KANDY COLBALT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2010, 05:24 AM~17014991
> *i used a 15 dollar air brush from harbor frieght.. the deluxe one... so for 15 bucks it gets down
> 
> actaully better than than the IWATA PERFORMACE HP I GOT...lol
> *


  thanks for the info bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

$$$ break bread and you can have one too! :biggrin: 

ALL THE FABRICATION, PAINT, MURALS, STRIPING, LEAFING DONE BY SAM..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## xam916 (Mar 23, 2010)

THAT HARBOR FREIGHT AIRBRUSH REALLY WORKS GOOD??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xam916_@Mar 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17028705
> *THAT HARBOR FREIGHT AIRBRUSH REALLY WORKS GOOD??
> *


Y E S !!! works good with automotive paint..

needle gets bent "warped" after a ton of use... best bang for the buck...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17028418
> *$$$ break bread and you can have one too! :biggrin:
> 
> ALL THE FABRICATION, PAINT, MURALS, STRIPING, LEAFING DONE BY SAM..
> ...


KLEAN.
TTMFT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17028418
> *$$$ break bread and you can have one too! :biggrin:
> 
> ALL THE FABRICATION, PAINT, MURALS, STRIPING, LEAFING DONE BY SAM..
> ...


BAD ASS WORK BRO  T T T


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 29 2010, 01:29 AM~17030266
> *BAD ASS WORK BRO   T T T
> *


TY 


TTT!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

If ya dont know now ya know!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Can't wait for that IC touch on the Cutty homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17081269
> *Can't wait for that IC touch on the Cutty homie :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2010, 01:02 PM~17134249
> *very nice
> *


 :cheesy: 

i can already see biocthes in bandannas on yours!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 11:54 AM~17134187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 05:02 PM~17146305
> *looking good sam
> *


preciate that son!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17028876
> *Y E S !!! works good with automotive paint..
> 
> needle gets bent "warped" after a ton of use... best bang for the buck...
> *


my first airbrush was from snap-on and its almost the same shit as the harbor freight stuff :happysad: 

i need to get back in to airbrushing :biggrin:
what paints do you normally use for murals on cars? i wanted to try Auto-air but not sure if its any good...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 10 2010, 03:51 PM~17153097
> *my first airbrush was from snap-on and its almost the same shit as the harbor freight stuff :happysad:
> 
> i need to get back in to airbrushing :biggrin:
> ...


on tha cars i use base coat system... colors like onte bikes etc i use auto air


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2010, 02:56 PM~17153424
> *on tha cars i use base coat system... colors like onte bikes etc i use auto air
> *


thanks for the info :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup Sam!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

my jaw dropped when i saw this. your the man sam i am.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 14 2010, 10:30 PM~17196474
> *my jaw dropped when i saw this. your the man sam i am.
> 
> 
> ...



STRAIGHT OUTTA WEST TX BABY!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2010, 08:11 AM~17199616
> *
> STRAIGHT OUTTA WEST TX BABY!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow amazing work....mas pics mas pics...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 05:26 PM~17214591
> *wow  amazing  work....mas  pics  mas  pics...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  
soon...got lots more to post... more cars lined up!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2010, 08:11 AM~17199616
> *
> STRAIGHT OUTTA WEST TX BABY!!
> *



you already know !!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wuts the word homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2010, 01:36 AM~17255923
> *wuts the word homie
> *


on what?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 06:14 AM~17256608
> *on what?
> *


on the bike any progress


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2010, 10:09 AM~17257474
> *on the bike any progress
> *


after the monte...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

paint/murals/striping/leafing by sam


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 09:05 PM~16968384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 PM~17265076
> *nice work, looks good :thumbsup:
> *


TY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 PM~17264502
> *paint/murals/striping/leafing  by sam
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:58 PM~17264502
> *paint/murals/striping/leafing  by sam
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:23 AM~17257581
> *after the monte...
> *


:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

sam doing his thing


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 23 2010, 04:29 PM~17282915
> *sam doing his thing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

looking good bro keep it up so u can do my lac kandy brandywine with charcoal base flaked and striped.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 23 2010, 04:29 PM~17282915
> *sam doing his thing
> 
> 
> ...


with a corona in his hand now thats talent :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 23 2010, 05:29 PM~17282915
> *sam doing his thing
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn i need to make a trip to Hub City!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

hno: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17380994
> *hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


MIRA MIRA!!! TREY GONNA BE SITTING FLY!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17380994
> *hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17382593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 4 2010, 09:34 PM~17391967
> *JESSE'S GIRL gettin a face lift!!
> :yes:
> *


i cant wait to see it brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 6 2010, 05:25 PM~17411626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THS STRIPING BUIS IS STILL NEW TO ME... :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2010, 10:41 AM~17418194
> *ALL THS STRIPING BUIS IS STILL NEW TO ME... :run:
> *


it still came out choice man


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 9 2010, 09:56 PM~17439232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight ass fuck.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 9 2010, 09:56 PM~17439232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great work homie alot of detail in those murals :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 10 2010, 12:22 AM~17439530
> *great work homie alot of detail in those murals :cheesy:
> *


ty.. i will get good day shots with my digital this tuesday... side ones etc..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

as always :nicoderm:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 14 2010, 01:02 AM~17485618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN ASS FADE! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 14 2010, 06:34 PM~17492912
> *:wave:
> *


on the chopping block! USO WEST TX JESSE'S GIRL!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

another canvas ! SICK 6! ONDA WEST TX


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2010, 02:42 AM~17548557
> *on the chopping block! USO WEST TX JESSE'S GIRL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

top notch work man! like ur kandy work and murals all very good !


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@May 21 2010, 03:01 PM~17563387
> *top notch work man! like ur kandy work and murals all very good !
> *


thanks bro! still learning new shit after 12 yrs!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

another pic of my ride thanks again sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2010, 02:45 AM~17548576
> *another canvas ! SICK 6! ONDA WEST TX
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> paint/murals/striping/leafing by sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cut out this custom rear deck tray for the impala, getting the same treatment


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

Oooo, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 23 2010, 03:28 AM~17863584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 :worship: :tears:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

damn it man!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 28 2010, 11:32 PM~17912812
> *:0  :worship:  :tears:
> *


i asked you!!! lol


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 28 2010, 11:38 PM~17912861
> *i asked you!!! lol
> *


i know i know i think i might be ready for a make over before u know it ! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 29 2010, 01:12 PM~17916863
> *i know i know i think i might be ready for a make over before u know it !  :biggrin:
> *


lol, you crazy... barely went to one show,gert 1st place and want another paint job..lol


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17917028
> *lol, you crazy... barely went to one show,gert 1st place and want another paint job..lol
> *


yeah ok ok im a little :loco: but by odessa 2011 ill be getting me a IC face lift :x:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks Sam.... woohoo :run:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 01:40 PM~17330716
> * Damn i need to make a trip to Hub City!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

looks tight homie let me knw when u can book tha lac :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 29 2010, 12:12 PM~17916863
> *i know i know i think i might be ready for a make over before u know it !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 1 2010, 09:02 AM~17934200
> *:yes:
> *


Lets plan for the end of August beginning of September!!  LMK about any shows or chill and grills!! :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2010, 10:05 AM~17991207
> *Lets plan for the end of August beginning of September!!   LMK about any shows or chill and grills!!  :cheesy:
> *


well see whats up im not sure if there will be any shows but we can always have a little chill and grill.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> > paint/murals/striping/leafing by sam
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

very good work...


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 21 2010, 10:55 PM~18107316
> *:0
> *


sneek peek... :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18003764
> *Luvin it! best 1 yet IMO ...keep it up SAM!
> *



agreed!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18116142
> *agreed!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you havent seen the new one yet.... :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18116169
> *you havent seen the new one yet.... :cheesy:
> *


Post pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 26 2010, 11:25 AM~18142307
> *Post pics!!  :cheesy:
> *


owner said to wait till it was all done...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18116169
> *you havent seen the new one yet.... :cheesy:
> *


 hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2010, 12:01 PM~18142504
> *owner said to wait till it was all done...
> *


its just about all done!


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17028418
> *$$$ break bread and you can have one too! :biggrin:
> 
> ALL THE FABRICATION, PAINT, MURALS, STRIPING, LEAFING DONE BY SAM..
> ...


really nice work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 28 2010, 05:13 PM~18165714
> *really nice work
> *


TY


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2010, 01:40 PM~18163860
> *its just about all done!
> 
> 
> ...


SAM I AM Throwing Down!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

in the works


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom wheels!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom dash cover for 63


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 6 2010, 05:48 PM~18247436
> *:wow:  :wow: Nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank ya!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 7 2010, 12:22 PM~18251809
> *:thumbsup:
> *


get you in soon!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 2 2010, 01:08 AM~18204082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics from 65rivi :cheesy: 

murals by Shadow i only painted/leafed and striped the fiber glass and painted the wheels


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

what up sam get with you later on the other parts pictures look good thanks for the paint work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Aug 12 2010, 04:00 PM~18294240
> *what up sam get with you later  on the other parts pictures look good thanks for the paint work
> *


you got my number!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wheels for a 64!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2010, 08:58 PM~18378399
> *wheels for a 64!
> 
> 
> ...



ddddddddddddddangit that looks good


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nice work. keep it up...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WOOD GRAIN BABY!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 8 2010, 10:02 PM~18520004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow homie that came out looking crazy good!!!! :wow:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 03:12 AM~14101469
> *MY CADILLAC!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 10 2010, 12:39 AM~18531037
> *:wow:
> *


you bored or reminding me what need to get done..lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18378399
> *wheels for a 64!
> 
> 
> ...



dam these are clean


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:0 you're a bad man


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Nice work bruh  *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 17 2010, 10:15 PM~18594835
> *Nice work bruh
> *


X 2 !


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987+Sep 12 2010, 11:54 PM~18551896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words! alot more projects coming!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil face lift!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wow: mira!! :0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2010, 11:30 AM~18631402
> *lil face lift!
> 
> 
> ...



wow bro you out did yourself this time. it looks beautiful !!! cant wait to see this one in person!!! definitly the best g body in west texas


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

Say Bro, thanks for the bad ass work you did on Earthquake. Hope we can party again soon and tell your brother Carlos Waz Up!!!! :biggrin: Next time we party again, I'll make sure my Homies, Los Lonely Boys will be at my house. I am a man of my word and I still owe you guys a party with The Lonely Boys. Ray Canales-Earthquake


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Sep 25 2010, 05:01 PM~18660933
> *Say Bro, thanks for the bad ass work you did on Earthquake. Hope we can party again soon and tell your brother Carlos Waz Up!!!! :biggrin: Next time we party again, I'll make sure my Homies, Los Lonely Boys will be at my house. I am a man of my word and I still owe you guys a party with The Lonely Boys. Ray Canales-Earthquake
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 20 2010, 12:44 PM~18612171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: baddass bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 25 2010, 09:31 PM~18661723
> *:wave:  baddass bro
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Sep 25 2010, 07:01 PM~18660933
> *Say Bro, thanks for the bad ass work you did on Earthquake. Hope we can party again soon and tell your brother Carlos Waz Up!!!! :biggrin: Next time we party again, I'll make sure my Homies, Los Lonely Boys will be at my house. I am a man of my word and I still owe you guys a party with The Lonely Boys. Ray Canales-Earthquake
> *


orale ray...you good peoples brotha! hit me back when ever you need anything. 

thanks for the hospitality and entertaining my bro...  look forward in working on future projects.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2010, 09:30 AM~18631402
> *lil face lift!
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: hno: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westtexasshotcalla_@Sep 26 2010, 08:31 PM~18667310
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  hno:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


lol... Saul's


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

getting ready for ODESSA STILL GOT SOME UPGRADES TO DO


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

orale sam hope ur ready to add your touch to my ride soon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Sep 29 2010, 07:46 PM~18695623
> *orale sam hope ur ready to add your touch to my ride soon
> 
> 
> ...


get them murals sitting hella tight! looking foward on working on that bad mutha!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 29 2010, 09:50 AM~18691285
> *getting ready for ODESSA  STILL GOT SOME UPGRADES TO DO
> *


tanto upgrades...be rolling Odessa all brand new!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

This came out credits all wrong...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

nice work


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

door jam on a 1966 impala "sexy 6"








by sam salazar :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 30 2010, 01:39 PM~18702009
> *door jam on a 1966 impala "sexy 6"
> 
> 
> ...


SICK 6


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach+Sep 30 2010, 09:07 AM~18699909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HEADING UP TO DFW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO DO SOME MURALS FOR SOME HOMIES! GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN..... RATE IS $45 AN HR MINIMUM 3


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2010, 12:36 PM~18702583
> *HEADING UP TO DFW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO DO SOME MURALS FOR SOME HOMIES!  GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN..... RATE IS $45 AN HR MINIMUM 3
> *


 mite have to arrange sumthn in the central texas area for you.. :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 03:42 PM~18703251
> *mite  have  to  arrange  sumthn in the  central  texas  area for  you.. :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I can hit up ATX anytime! Got a customer there in Killeen waiting on me..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 AM~18709612
> *I can hit up ATX anytime!  Got a customer there in Killeen waiting on me..
> *


 :0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18631402
> *lil face lift!
> 
> 
> ...


LIL .THATS NOT LIL THAT IS BAD. NOW NOBODY WILL GET A CHANCE FOR A TROPHY........ :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

just a lil have to represent --thanks to sam just the begining


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

whats up victor what do you think


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2010, 06:13 AM~18699649
> *tanto upgrades...be rolling Odessa all brand new!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Oct 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18727692
> *whats up victor what do you think
> *


thats bad i didnt think it was goin to be that much.it looks gooooooooood .new name throphy snacher. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

about time you start working on that car --  see you soon


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 4 2010, 07:20 PM~18735856
> *thats bad i didnt think it was goin to be that much.it looks gooooooooood .new name throphy snacher. :biggrin:
> *


   getting ready for odessa needs just a bit more


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 4 2010, 08:05 PM~18736313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   those are bas ass get with me when ready


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Oct 4 2010, 11:02 PM~18736974
> *about time you start working on that car --  see you soon
> *


ironic thing its only taking a couple of days...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 30 2010, 02:36 PM~18702583
> *HEADING UP TO DFW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO DO SOME MURALS FOR SOME HOMIES!  GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN..... RATE IS $45 AN HR MINIMUM 3
> *


 :0 Holla at a nikka when you get here!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 5 2010, 10:17 AM~18739940
> *:0 Holla at a nikka when you get here!
> *


ya tu sabes guey!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOP MERCHANDISE
TEE DESIGN S-5x


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for the advice....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 11 2010, 06:28 PM~18785485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


si mira bien! good job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2010, 05:16 PM~18793484
> *si mira bien! good job
> *


  THANKS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

>


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> that looks faaaawken bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> tanto upgrades...be rolling Odessa all brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > that looks faaaawken bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> TY
> Not done with this one yet... adding another color and more to the sides


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

>


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

thats insane bro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam that was a nice touch foo :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Oct 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18855763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ty


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cell pics and chitty light.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18886184
> *cell pics and chitty light.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18886184
> *cell pics and chitty light.
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2010, 04:45 PM~18793723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaamn!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT for the old man


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

pics of the truck !!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 2 2010, 04:36 PM~18968902
> *pics of the truck !!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2010, 06:57 PM~18970867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18970867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow bro that looks amazing!!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy: cant wait to see the ONDA plaque flying on the that one!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 4 2010, 09:36 AM~18982949
> *oh wow bro that looks amazing!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy: cant wait to see the ONDA plaque flying on the that one!
> *


cant wait to se my 53 done up as well!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT 4 DA WEST TEJAS..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHECK US OUT ON FACE BOOK... LIL MORE ORGANIZED! 

personal page
http://www.facebook.com/InnovativeCustoms

IC page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lubbock-TX/I...ms/157929932624


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2010, 09:10 AM~19041313
> *CHECK US OUT ON FACE BOOK... LIL MORE ORGANIZED!
> 
> personal page
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 5 2009, 02:39 AM~14101337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

last of the interior for "Irresistible Habits" minus the dash not pictured

micro mini flake..very subtle, however blinks in the light! 









Rear deck cover.









seat covers


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHECK US OUT ON FACE BOOK... LIL MORE ORGANIZED!</span> 

personal page
<a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/InnovativeCustoms\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/InnovativeCustoms</a>

IC page
<a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lubbock-TX/Innovative-Customs/157929932624\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lubbock-TX/I...ms/157929932624</a>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Saul for giving me the opportunity to be apart of your build!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 day upgrade...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2010, 09:35 AM~19109228
> *Thanks Saul for giving me the opportunity to be apart of your build!
> 
> 
> ...



thats the baddest g body around!!!! good luck this weekend uso


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

see you in odessa --thanks car is ready USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Nov 19 2010, 04:31 PM~19112161
> *see you in odessa --thanks  car is ready USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *



is DFW going to be there? what about bloodsport? :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

yes and dont think he is taking the wagon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Nov 19 2010, 05:45 PM~19112610
> *yes and dont  think he is taking the wagon
> *


congrats on that 2ND best of show guey!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

pure talent man, big ups... :worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> Thanks Saul for giving me the opportunity to be apart of your build! CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN --LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR HARD WORK DOES PAY OFF SOONER OR LATER PUTTING LITTLE HALE CENTER ON THE MAP AGAIN --USO YOUU KNOOOOWWWW--


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ODESSA 2010 1st pl full BEST OF SHOW/BEST PAINT etc....
OURSTYLE PECOS TEXAS









older pics


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

congrats on this weekend brother. finaly starting to get the respect you deserve! 2011 is going to be a big year for innovative customs.


----------



## texas76red (Oct 12, 2010)

Good Job Onda and Innovative Customs!! Good Job Sam proud of you bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks+Nov 22 2010, 09:11 PM~19136490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 22 2010, 07:11 PM~19136490
> *congrats on this weekend brother. finaly starting to get the respect you deserve! 2011 is going to be a big year for innovative customs.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> > Thanks Saul for giving me the opportunity to be apart of your build! CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!
> 
> 
> TTT SIK ASS PAINT JOD
> GOODWORK.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

shop tees... 15 bucks local 20 chipped paypal
m-2x left 3x sold out


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Dam good job homie on the woodgrain did u use the air brush or acrilyc! And wut did u use for the root beer brown cuz a shop told me I had to shot organic green then the root beer color to get rootbeer?????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Nov 24 2010, 12:37 PM~19152315
> *Dam good job homie on the woodgrain did u use the air brush or acrilyc! And wut did u use for the root beer brown cuz a shop told me I had to shot organic green then the root beer color to get rootbeer?????
> *


dont know bout the green, i never used that.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2010, 11:50 PM~19149288
> *shop tees...  15 bucks local 20 chipped paypal
> m-2x left    3x sold out</span>
> 
> ...


<span style=\'colorurple\'>
Oh I Want a Medium! :cheesy:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 07:58 PM~19156646
> *
> Oh I Want a Medium! :cheesy:
> *


ya me2, i need a 2x


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 23 2010, 12:14 AM~19139994
> *TTT SIK ASS PAINT JOD
> GOODWORK.
> *


looks killer bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 30 2010, 09:06 PM~19204473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:drama: QUE ONDA


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Anything cooking up over the winter???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 16 2010, 07:43 PM~19346268
> *Anything cooking up over the winter???
> *


el comino and a lac!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19347809
> *el comino and a lac!
> *


post up the spy pics homie


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 17 2010, 03:47 PM~19353475
> *post up the spy pics homie
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 17 2010, 01:47 PM~19353475
> *post up the spy pics homie
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

whats up man. u must be busy huh  dont work too hard. be sure u take a break friday night fool :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A new addition to this year's WEGO Tour... 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice work bro :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2011, 11:26 PM~19655691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Mariah Milano and Lanny barby






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> :biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Mariah Milano and Lanny barby


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

revamp.





























cleared


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

follow IC on facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Innovative-C...ms/157929932624


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

quote=show-bound,Aug 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18247200]




































































































:biggrin:
[/quote]


MY BAD BRO. BARELY REALIZED YOU GOT A THREAD... LOVE WHAT YOU DID HERE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> quote=show-bound,Aug 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18247200]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BAD BRO. BARELY REALIZED YOU GOT A THREAD... LOVE WHAT YOU DID HERE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

thank ya...did this one last yr back in July. Stayin busy over chere!


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Top Notch.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP...


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!! For IC.................


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2011, 12:01 AM~19783184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2011, 08:09 AM~19851301
> *revamp.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SHOW...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 08:15 PM~19911806
> *LOOKING GOOD SHOW...
> *


Mucho Gracias!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chitty cell phn pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2011, 11:00 PM~19920697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my turn! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

another bad cell pic...

did some leafing today and striping..almost done!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Feb 22 2011, 06:51 PM~19934906
> *my turn! :biggrin:
> *


SOONER THAN LATER!! GONNA GET DOWN ON THAT FRAME! 64 CONVERT STYLE!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Feb 26 2011, 11:12 AM~19965461
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


If it aint a CADILLAC DONT RAISE IT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 4 2011, 06:57 PM~19789843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate thesupport guys and gals!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19965835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL nice !


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19983932
> *REAL nice !
> *


TY


----------



## TX2N.L. (Oct 30, 2010)

Work looks badass bro keep it up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX2N.L._@Mar 3 2011, 11:27 PM~20011223
> *Work looks badass bro keep it up
> *


Appreciate that! got plenty of work to last me till next yr... im stayin busy!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 25 2011, 10:56 AM~19957987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2011, 12:57 AM~20039656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ON THE TO DO LIST!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALSO ON THE TO DO LIST!

post more when the car is done


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

figured since everyone was doing videos made one with my chitty cell phn... lil test


AhLLpzmP4ec&feature


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Bad ass video homie .sup wit the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Mar 12 2011, 06:05 PM~20076399
> *Bad ass video homie .sup wit the caddy :biggrin:
> *


hitting up the 90'd panels


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bad azz work homie what u chargeto do sum pinstripping an gold leaf on my 64 pm a ninja. :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Mar 15 2011, 11:57 AM~20096383
> *Bad azz work homie what u chargeto do sum pinstripping an gold leaf on my 64 pm a ninja. :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Appreciate that, i will get with you.


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

here u go homie let me no what u can do  




































a lil dirty but u no

















 :x: not much but shes in da works.....


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!! For IC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Sup sam looks like ur gona have a bizzy year homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

visit me on facebook...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Innovative-C...ms/157929932624


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:uh:   :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Mar 20 2011, 09:21 PM~20137930
> *:uh:      :uh:
> *



vas a poner asi  when the caddis done!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WEBSITE FOR GRAPHIC DEsign!!

 <a href=\'http://www.LONESTARBRAND.COM\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.LONESTARBRAND.COM</a>


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hell na then its gona b :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Wt it do homie :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Sup homie how r things going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588311
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:   :cheesy: :0 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

polished dumps, blocks and backings, striped


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SNEAK PEEK


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Apr 4 2011, 08:33 PM~20259092
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


didnt know you wanted me to post pics..lol


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2011, 06:51 AM~20253776
> *SNEAK PEEK
> 
> 
> ...



EAZYYY, dont spoil the fun, keep em in suspense.  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 4 2011, 11:56 PM~20261288
> *EAZYYY, dont spoil the fun, keep em in suspense.   :biggrin:
> *


 no mas :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2011, 06:57 PM~20259333
> *didnt know you wanted me to post pics..lol
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Apr 5 2011, 09:57 PM~20269079
> *
> *


 :inout:


----------



## Monuments c.c (Feb 4, 2011)

haha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Sup sam wts good


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2011, 07:38 AM~20253701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking clean bro!


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 25 2011, 09:11 AM~19958087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

more pics !!!!! :werd:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

beautiful work


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR IC !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*To sam

hey bro, wats the hold up now? you told me 2 weeks ago u where sending me my plaques & money.....this is really out of control & da whole club wants take legal action torwards you. please give me an up date*


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2011, 07:17 PM~20525635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wt iam talking bout homie :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20525861
> *thats wt iam talking bout homie :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


COCO-LICIOUS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

some more chit, can do suspensions and custom lighting, pop kits...


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

THATS WATS UP SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IC TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, OURSTYLE C.C.

i never got any pics of your truck post that mug, you clear the stroller yet?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

:wave: 
Damn Sam!! :wow: Bad ass work bro!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@May 10 2011, 11:16 PM~20526746
> *:wave:
> Damn Sam!! :wow: Bad ass work bro!!
> *


orale thanks! How you been, seen the cars getting done...


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20526822
> *orale thanks!  How you been, seen the cars getting done...
> *


Doing great Sam, The Candyman winding up on Earthquake and Ernie in Dallas at A & E Customz getting down on the wrapping frame and bodywork on the 63 Impala.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@May 10 2011, 11:37 PM~20526926
> *Doing great Sam, The Candyman winding up on Earthquake and Ernie in Dallas at A & E Customz getting down on the wrapping frame and bodywork on the 63 Impala.
> *


Es todo Ray. Godd choice there fo the car... CM is the man!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

64 Vert...

post more when the car is done













SNEAK PEEK


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

How long is you're waiting list bro?


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2011, 07:43 PM~20525893
> *COCO-LICIOUS!
> *



yep wana c her on there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20542174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2011, 10:35 PM~20543179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam homeboy cant wait to c it done dam good job


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

good work sam


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@May 13 2011, 02:13 PM~20546979
> *dam homeboy cant wait to c it done dam good job
> *


DAMN HOMIE! that caddi is looking tough, definetly turning heads. GREAT JOB SAM!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan+May 13 2011, 01:08 AM~20543469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know something else that will be a head turner as well!


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :bowrofl:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:drama: :thumbsup: u da man u da man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

bad cell pics:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T T


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho76006 (Apr 18, 2009)

wuts a candy or peral runnin bro off the top cars red wanna keep it that color


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

sup sam the car looking real good homie cant wait to put it on the street homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

bideo...
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...932624&comments


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Sup homie almost done


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Still waiting


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Wts going down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Hubcitycaddi said:


> Sup homie almost done


It will look a whole lot better with these! :boink:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SEALED DASH'









ready for something...


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Lets c


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

show-bound said:


>




this paint is sick .....im lovin it ese , som different , not boxed or ribbon patterns , i try to to change it up everytime , looks bad ass homes


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

danny chawps said:


> this paint is sick .....im lovin it ese , som different , not boxed or ribbon patterns , i try to to change it up everytime , looks bad ass homes


Thanks, i appreciate that! Doing good thing out that way as well!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

OURSTYLE C.C. said:


> TTT !!!!!!!!


Sup Austin, Congrats on that Photoshoot!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NO FIBERGLASS! SIMPLY SEALED!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good Sam!! :nicoderm:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Damn good work can you pm me ya prices plz


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

Orale


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

lookin good bro were gonna have to do some business when i get home i have some ideas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lilmikelv said:


> lookin good bro were gonna have to do some business when i get home i have some ideas


orale let me know when you get back...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Quick one for that ass! 




























SMOOTH FLAKE BASE!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sick!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

bump512 said:


> sick!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey can you pm me ya price on patterns ,silver leaf an pin striping I'm in Tulsa,ok


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

show-bound said:


> :thumbsup:


 :yes:


----------



## CADI-PUSHA (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CADI-PUSHA said:


> :thumbsup:


EL DIABLO!


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

show-bound said:


>


NOT BAD FOR A LOCO FROM THE BARRIO


----------



## Red Sox (Mar 5, 2009)

looking good USO!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

show-bound said:


> Quick one for that ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





show-bound said:


>




alamadre :shocked:

that panson is goin to be killn em..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

westtexasshotcalla said:


> NOT BAD FOR A LOCO FROM THE BARRIO


Que paso Carlos.... what projects you got going down.. Thank you..lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Red Sox said:


> looking good USO!





..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> alamadre :shocked:
> 
> that panson is goin to be killn em..


Appreciate the support from the WEST TX homies!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

westtexasshotcalla said:


> NOT BAD FOR A LOCO FROM THE BARRIO


THOUGHT YOU KNEW HOMIE, THE HOMIE SAM IS INNOVATIVE!


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

show-bound said:


> Que paso Carlos.... what projects you got going down.. Thank you..lol


shhhhhhhhh ill call u for some work when im ready


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

show-bound said:


> Appreciate the support from the WEST TX homies!



ima have miguel introduce me to you soon as i get to that point...

feeling the work..:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

show-bound said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:



show-bound said:


> more trabajo!


:thumbsup: I'm really liking something like this for the arches & ever where else we have talked about Gee!!!!
What's something like this time frame? and how much $ ? Give or take:dunno:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

paint looks sick whats up


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## CADI-PUSHA (Jan 24, 2011)

dammmmmmmm homie looks good


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: looks good homie.


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the word mockingbird running out of time


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

show-bound said:


>


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey sam any word on the bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

V








'


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice work!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

great work question on the x frame above i see its all wrapped but no notch for the driveline is something else happening? the patterns and striping on that car are really nice:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

damn that 63 back a ways is SICK!!!!


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

hey man nice work how much would u charge if i send u my 96 cadillac fleetwood dash to airbrush in blues like demons n cyborg type of stuff n unborn stuff


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

show-bound said:


> > Clean
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ONE STOP! 
MURALS/PAINT/STRIPING/GRAPHICS/FABRICATION/SETUP: SAM SALAZAR


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*WORK IN PROGRESS

















*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## suicide gator (Aug 4, 2012)

show-bound said:


>


Nice work bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

What's the rate on the murals ? I wana start with my hood and trunk for now hit me up (806)567-2600 louie text me homie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, just spent some time in here... Looking good!!!


----------

